# online recipe sites?



## mmorgan (Oct 13, 2006)

I've noticed a lot of paid membership sites for recipes and cooking. I am curious to join one but don't want to loose my money. What can you tell me about these paid sites?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

First, let me say Welcome to Chef Talk. I'll move this to a more suitable forum. Please return to the Welcome Forum and tell us a bit about yourself as a food-lover.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am a big fan of www.RecipeSource.com , the collection from the Univ. of Calif at Berkley. Also, www.RecipeCenter.com ; it has a scalable recipe feature. Tons and tons of recipes and no fee... what, excatly, does the fee cover?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I agree. I wouldn't pay for access to a recipe site when there are so many excellent ones available for free.

http://www.allrecipes.com


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Could not have said it better totally agree check this one out

http://www.monsterrecipes.com
http://www.epicurious.com

Rgds Rook


----------



## gxtxa (Oct 9, 2006)

It's not so much a recipe site as it is a class webpage, but check out *www2. hawaii. edu/~fleake/escoffiersummer*. If you click on the "modules" link on the side of the page, then select your desired module (meats, vegetables, etc), finally, select the "Lecture Notes" link for the selected module you'll be privy to Chef Frank Leake's personal recipes (as well as his notes on the fundamentals of cooking for that module). It's a nice resource for a beginner seeing as it includes the notes, but some of the recipes don't include ingredient amounts as he figures once you've reached that module in class you'll know the appropriate ratios, etc for that type of food production. Most times, though, the notes above the recipes detail those missing ratios.

As much as I learned in that class, the webpage is poorly laid out in my opinion. Still, lots of good information if you can find it.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Bugger the online sites, I prefer books and trade magazines


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

In a way I do to, prefer books and magazines but the online sites are sometimes more, well in depth on certian recipes and various techniques. Cooks Illustrated is one that is a great example of this. mmorgan you would not be wasting money joining this site it is an excellent soure for recipes, techniques, and reviews on everything from pans to mixers and then some check it out at

http://www.cooksillustrated.com

Oh and you might want to check out www.globalchefs.com too I think its part of Cheftalk not sure though so don't quote me on that.

Rgds Rook


----------

